
We Got 3k Subscribers in 7 Days with No Budget - sarahkaren2208
https://www.myleon.co/post/how-got-3000-waitlist-subscribers-no-marketing-budget
======
gus_massa
> _I’m innocently asking groups for feedback. In order for them to share
> feedback, they must click the link and they must consume what I’m selling._

As if they will never notice...

> _Ok what now?_

> _I submitted daily blasts on the following channels:_

> _Hackernews_

Remember that a few repost are ok, but too much reports will make users flag
your post and more reports will make the mods ban your account and your site.

Also, a few of the previous repost have unanswered comments. It is not
necessary to answer each and every comment, but a nice technical reply to a
comment buys a little good will from the community.

